# Why different Eleocharis Parvula?



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

I bought Eleocharis Parvula from the UK which they got it from Tropica and I got this:










I bought Eleocharis Parvula from my local pet store which they got from Singapore and I got this:









The first is shorter and without the small pellets (or whatever you call them) at the end of their leaves and the later are taller with the funny staff at the end of their leaves.

Why is this huge difference in the two? Will they turn out to be the same if I cut both of them short and let them regrow?

Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like the first plant was grown submersed and the second was grown emersed. The second plant has inflorescences at the ends of the stems. I'm not saying that both plants are the same species, but they could be. There are several small species of Eleocharis. If the two look different after they have both grown submersed for several months, they are likely different species.


----------

